# Phragmipedium Predator



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 25, 2014)

(richterii x humboltii) 











I like to put them side by side (Wössner Twist on right) to show the influence of the long petaled parentage...


----------



## eteson (Nov 25, 2014)

Love this one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2014)

They look like Klingon battle cruisers!!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 26, 2014)

great comparison,very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 1, 2014)

That's one wild dorsal! The pouches are incredible.


----------



## Clark (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 1, 2014)

scarey


----------



## abax (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, scary! Certainly lives up to its' name. Reminds me of a Preying
Mantis on the prowl.


----------



## troy (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh my god it's sooooo scary I'm not going to leave my house for a week !!!! Lol... Beautiful awesome !!!!


----------

